# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  WHAT, after discontinuing with GHRH and GHRP?

## powerbrizio

WHAT, after discontinuing with GHRH and GHRP?
Hi there, i wonder if the use of cjc 1295 with DAC, and maybe without DAC, ipamorelin, and stuffs like that, overstimulating the pituitary gland to produce more and more GH, Could desensitize it to the GHRH relesed by the hipotalamus, once you finish with peptides, or even worse, could make the GHRH cells of hipotalamus dormient for such a long time that after longtime use of peptides, your hipotalamus difficoultly start to produce ITS normal amount of GHRH, or, even if it does, Pituitary gland hardly responde to a phisiological amount of GHRH.

Something similar to overstimulating the testes with suprafisiological amounts of HCG , (desensitizing Lyedig cells), or making harder for pituitary gland to restart with its LH after such a long dormient period, during exogenous testo...

Any idea about this?
I realize this topic is a little bit scientific.
F.

----------


## 2Sox

From my own limited knowledge on this subject (I just began dosing GHRP and GHRH), it's not really possible to "overstimulate" the pituitary with conservative, therapeutic saturation dosing. If you dose to the point of GH "bleed" there may be another answer to your question. It's my understanding that it's healthier to use growth hormone releasing peptides than it is to inject pure GH, since peptides do not shut down your pituitary and GHRH stimulates your own natural production of GH. I'd recommend you search the Datbtrue site to find out more.

----------

